# 11+ horses Missing on sales livery



## MHOL (19 September 2012)




----------



## Rollin (20 September 2012)

It is a great pity that DEFRA do not learn from the French example.

Here in France ALL horses have to be registered on the SIRE database and ALL horses now have to be m/chipped.  Sadly many Brits moving to France are not complying with this.

When a horse is registered on SIRE an ownership document is issued which should be kept separate to the passport at all times.  When a horse changes hands the document has to be signed by purchaser and vendor and returned to SIRE who issue a new paper in the name of the new owner.


----------



## Caledonia (20 September 2012)

I don't want to scupper this post by putting the guilty person's name up. Suffice to say she has at least 2 usernames on here, and has a facebook page under her real name. Or one of them.

She is linked to the dodgiest of dodgy dealers in Essex and Kent. 

If anyone has been to see any horses that look like these from the usual lowlife suspects who deal in the SE, please notify MHOL.


----------



## Caledonia (20 September 2012)

Bumping - this person needs found and stopped.


----------



## Cuffey (21 September 2012)

I am very concerned about this
Owners/trainers trying to give ex-racehorses a new career and they vanish............

Please please keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## Caledonia (28 September 2012)

BUMPING


----------

